# Udienza UEFA posticipata dal 7 al 19 Giugno.



## ibracadabra9 (5 Giugno 2018)

L'udienza dell'uefa è stata posticipata di due settimane. (doveva essere il 7, sarà il 19) 

Il Milan chiuderà il bilancio a -65 anziché a -85 come da previsioni, nonostante i ricavi di Milan China siano inferiori rispetto alle aspettative iniziali.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> L'udienza dell'uefa è stata posticipata di due settimane. (doveva essere il 7, sarà il 19)
> 
> Il Milan chiuderà il bilancio a -65 anziché a -85 come da previsioni, nonostante i ricavi di Milan China siano inferiori rispetto alle aspettative iniziali.



Eh intanto posticipano di nuovo, tanto abbiamo tempo no. 
Maledetti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Giugno 2018)

Che infami....quanto tempo perso..


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2018)

Significherebbe che la UEFA abbia ricevuto garanzie che stia avvenendo qualcosa nella proprietà del Milan (resta comunque da vedere se si concretizza o meno).


----------



## malos (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Significherebbe che la UEFA abbia ricevuto garanzie che stia avvenendo qualcosa nella proprietà del Milan (resta comunque da vedere se si concretizza o meno).



Speriamo, di certo tempo per mettere a posto le cose ce ne ha dato.


----------



## Salina (5 Giugno 2018)

E il giorno prima del sorteggio dei preliminari.


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> L'udienza dell'uefa è stata posticipata di due settimane. (doveva essere il 7, sarà il 19)
> 
> Il Milan chiuderà il bilancio a -65 anziché a -85 come da previsioni, nonostante i ricavi di Milan China siano inferiori rispetto alle aspettative iniziali.



l'unica posivitiva se venisse confermata è il bilancio a -65 dopo il mercato di oltre 160 milioni. mentre il cravattaro e marrocchino chiudevano a -80 con mezze pippe e mercato a zero.


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Significherebbe che la UEFA abbia ricevuto garanzie che stia avvenendo qualcosa nella proprietà del Milan (resta comunque da vedere se si concretizza o meno).



l'unica novità potrebbe essere un socio, ma mi pare utopia a me no che mister li non svenda almeno il 50%. se fa gli aumenti di capitale ce lo dobbiamo tenere fino ad ottobre con o senza uefa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Giugno 2018)

Ridicolo, spieghino perché


----------



## ignaxio (5 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> L'udienza dell'uefa è stata posticipata di due settimane. (doveva essere il 7, sarà il 19)
> 
> Il Milan chiuderà il bilancio a -65 anziché a -85 come da previsioni, nonostante i ricavi di Milan China siano inferiori rispetto alle aspettative iniziali.



OTTIMA Notizia. Vuol dire che aspettano dei tempi tecnici per qualche operazione che non poteva terminare il 7. 

Ps: slitta anche l’udienza ahahah


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Giugno 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ridicolo, spieghino perché



Perché ci saranno delle buone nuove
Comunque mi sembrano due ottime notizie
Sopratutto quella sul bilancio


----------



## pazzomania (5 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> L'udienza dell'uefa è stata posticipata di due settimane. (doveva essere il 7, sarà il 19)
> 
> Il Milan chiuderà il bilancio a -65 anziché a -85 come da previsioni, nonostante i ricavi di Milan China siano inferiori rispetto alle aspettative iniziali.



250 milioni di campagna acquisti, e chiudiamo il bilancio "meglio" di prima....


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2018)

Buonissima notizia, significa che qualcuno ha chiesto tempi tecnici per qualcosa . 

Speriamo bene ( fideiussione o nuovo socio )


----------



## Milo (5 Giugno 2018)

Oppure chiedono tempo per capire chi può andare al nostro posto....


eh lo sò, ma sono ultra pessimista


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Giugno 2018)

Intanto i 10 mln di Li pare non siano ancora arrivati


----------



## Marcex7 (5 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo che questo posticipare,sia dovuto al fatto che abbiamo presentato qualche cosa di convincente.
È fondamentale andare il EL per dare continuitá alla nostra risalita.Fassone non ne ha beccata una con la Uefa..Speriamo che questa volta faccia il miracolo.


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Significherebbe che la UEFA abbia ricevuto garanzie che stia avvenendo qualcosa nella proprietà del Milan (resta comunque da vedere se si concretizza o meno).


Condivisibile. Il Milan ha chiesto tempo per integrare le garanzie richieste, e la Uefa glielo sta concedendo. I primi effetti della difesa del club, affidata a Roberto Cappelli ed al professor Umberto Lago, ex presidente della Camera Investigativa della Uefa. Scelti ottimi consulenti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Giugno 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Oppure chiedono tempo per capire chi può andare al nostro posto....
> 
> 
> eh lo sò, ma sono ultra pessimista



Bhe dire ad altri club con un sola giornata d'anticipo 


Salina ha scritto:


> E il giorno prima del sorteggio dei preliminari.



che devono andare a fare i preliminari non mi pare un gran favore 
(in questo caso sarebbe la Fiorentina.. e Atalanta si starà preparando x giocare i preliminari
quindi starà già facendo una preparazione diversa dal solito... che x forza maggiore condizionerà il suo campionato) se veramente Udienza si terrà un giorno prima dei preliminari 
mi pare un'attacco bello e buono contro il club italiano in questione.
che sia il Milan - Atalanta o Fiorentina.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Giugno 2018)

Comunque non credo la Uefa si farebbe problemi a comunicare tardivamente a fiorentina e atalanta la decisione
Se dovranno escluderci, ci escluderanno quando e come vorranno


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 250 milioni di campagna acquisti, e chiudiamo il bilancio "meglio" di prima....



I passivi monstre dell'era Belluccone erano artatamente creati dal Condor per: 1) sgravare Fininvest dalla tassazione sugli utili 2) adoperare il Milan come bancomat personale, in nero, tramite voci ridicole quali i pagamenti a terzi, le commissioni ad agenti o stipendi senza logica tipo quello di Traore.


----------



## mil77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bhe dire ad altri club con un sola giornata d'anticipo
> 
> 
> che devono andare a fare i preliminari non mi pare un gran favore
> ...



es in caso di soccombenza il Milan potrebbe ricorrere al Tas


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Giugno 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Comunque non credo la Uefa si farebbe problemi a comunicare tardivamente a fiorentina e atalanta la decisione
> Se dovranno escluderci, ci escluderanno quando e come vorranno



si lo so.. 
sono i club che si mangerebbero un dolce amaro, nel caso venissimo esclusi. XD 

10 giorni x prepararsi i preliminari (fiorentina)
e Atalanta che butta giornate nel iniziare il ritiro prima.. 

polemica sicura al 100% 
di Milan Atalanta e Fiorentina XD

p.s. quindi avremmo solo 10 giorni x presentare il ricorso?


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> es in caso di soccombenza il Milan potrebbe ricorrere al Tas


Con una decisione che porterebbe via il mese di luglio. Di fatto, un blocco della attività. Il Tribunale Arbitrale non è giurisdizione Uefa, decide secondo un rito indipendente dalle tempistiche della Federazione calcistica.


----------



## kipstar (5 Giugno 2018)

può essere vista come una cosa positiva....


----------



## luis4 (5 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Con una decisione che porterebbe via il mese di luglio. Di fatto, un blocco della attività. Il Tribunale Arbitrale non è giurisdizione Uefa, decide secondo un rito indipendente dalle tempistiche della Federazione calcistica.



sarebbe un calvario, da notare pure che se non ci andiamo noi la fiorentina dovrebbe fare i preliminari a luglio


----------



## impero rossonero (5 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> può essere vista come una cosa positiva....



lo penso anch'io .... Devono esserci buone nuove in arrivo... E comunque, se anche dovessero escluderci avremmo piu' possibilita' in campionato e non dovremmo sottostare a condizioni capestro per il mercato....quindi ci andra' bene in qualsiasi modo ...


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo che sia utile questo rinvio.
Perché se no, facendo ricorso al Tas, noi, Atalanta e Fiorentina saremmo bloccati da questa incertezza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> lo penso anch'io .... Devono esserci buone nuove in arrivo... E comunque, se anche dovessero escluderci avremmo piu' possibilita' in campionato e non dovremmo sottostare a condizioni capestro per il mercato....quindi ci andra' bene in qualsiasi modo ...



ma anche no, siamo il Milan e il Milan per storia e blasone deve partecipare alle coppe. Che siano la piccola EL o la Champions. 

Ti ricordo che il problema societario va sistemato.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Giugno 2018)

Credo che lo slittamento significa che non ci escluderanno dalle coppe, altrimenti un eventuale ricorso al TAS andrebbe oltre i tempi necessari all'iscrizione. Mia opinione chiaro.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Giugno 2018)

è una buona notizia in realtà...


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Credo che lo slittamento significa che non ci escluderanno dalle coppe, altrimenti un eventuale ricorso al TAS andrebbe oltre i tempi necessari all'iscrizione. Mia opinione chiaro.



Dipende.
Magari il Milan ha chiesto più tempo ed è stato accordato.
Ma non significa che la sentenza sarà più favorevole, dipende che novità porterà il Milan e se sarà sufficiente per l'Uefa.


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Dipende.
> Magari il Milan ha chiesto più tempo ed è stato accordato.
> Ma non significa che la sentenza sarà più favorevole, dipende che novità porterà il Milan e se sarà sufficiente per l'Uefa.


Di tutto un pò, la Uefa potrebbe aver concesso al Milan il tempo necessario richiesto per integrare le prescrizioni indicate dalla Camera Investigativa all'atto del rinvio a giudizio, nel convincimento che la decisione adottabile possa riguardare l'applicazione di sanzioni che il club possa non avere interesse ad impugnare, ovvero sanzioni diverse da quella della esclusione dalle Coppe. Si tratta di valutazioni prudenti che una giurisdizione Uefa può di massima assumere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Con una decisione che porterebbe via il mese di luglio. Di fatto, un blocco della attività. Il Tribunale Arbitrale non è giurisdizione Uefa, decide secondo un rito indipendente dalle tempistiche della Federazione calcistica.



Ergo, se la Camera Giudicante decidesse di escluderci non potrebbe procedere ai sorteggi (nella specie quelli del 23 luglio, dato che l'Italia avrà una squadra che parteciperà al 3° turno preliminare) in pendenza del prevedibile ricorso davanti al TAS.

Se la sentenza che dispone l'esclusione verrà emessa entro la fine di giugno e l'appello contro questa decisione verrà depositato entro la prima settimana di luglio, il TAS dovrebbe decidere nel giro di due settimane o anche meno. Prima d'oggi non è mai accaduto niente di simile. I casi di esclusione alla data odierna sono i seguenti: 

2014: Stella Rossa Belgrado (Serbia), Ekranas (Lituania), Cluj (Romania), Bursaspor (Turchia)
2015: Pallohonka (Finlandia), Inter Baku (Azerbaigian), Dinamo Mosca (Russia), Cska Sofia (Bulgaria), Targu Mures (Romania), Dnipro (Ucraina)
2016: Galatasaray (Turchia)
2017: Partizan Belgrado (Serbia), Karabukspor (Turchia)
2018: Panathinaikos (Grecia), Sion (Svizzera), Irtysh (Irlanda)

Nessuno di questi è stato escluso tra giugno e luglio, dovendo anche disputare la successiva edizione della competizione europea. Solitamente le decisioni, infatti, arrivano in primavera e la sentenza del TAS entro giugno, proprio per consentire alla UEFA di procedere con regolarità ai sorteggi. Quei pochi casi in cui, invece, le squadre son state escluse a metà giugno (Karabukspor nel 2016), riguardavano squadre che non si erano qualificate per la successiva edizione della competizione. Quindi non si poneva il problema dei sorteggi. 

Se invece la Camera Giudicante avesse deciso di NON escluderci ma di sanzionarci con una sorta di SA più stringente (è nelle facoltà della Camera Giudicante) allora non si porrebbe il problema dei sorteggi. E quindi del rinvio dell'udienza di ben 12 giorni.

Non ci resta che aspettare e vedere cosa succede


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ergo, se la Camera Giudicante decidesse di escluderci non potrebbe procedere ai sorteggi (nella specie quelli del 23 luglio, dato che l'Italia avrà una squadra che parteciperà al 3° turno preliminare) in pendenza del prevedibile ricorso davanti al TAS.
> 
> Se la sentenza che dispone l'esclusione verrà emessa entro la fine di giugno e l'appello contro questa decisione verrà depositato entro la prima settimana di luglio, il TAS dovrebbe decidere nel giro di due settimane o anche meno. Prima d'oggi non è mai accaduto niente di simile. I casi di esclusione alla data odierna sono i seguenti:
> 
> ...


Inutile esprimersi sul risultato, ma certo questo enorme rinvio appare più di un assist per il nostro club. Chiedevamo tempo, e la Uefa lo sta concedendo, ben consapevole di ciò che potrebbe determinare sulla organizzazione della futura stagione agonistica. Vediamo, speriamo.


----------



## shevchampions (5 Giugno 2018)

Anche io sto tra gli ottimisti. Dell'"inchiesta" di Report di ieri solo una cosa mi sono annotato. Quando hanno chiamato l'ufficio stampa AC Milan per farsi dare una spiegazione sul ripiego di Fassone dall'intervista già concordata, le motivazioni addotte son state due. Infatti, la proprietà (Yonghong Li), dato il breve termine che ci separa dal verdetto UEFA (motivo numero uno) e dato che c'è "praticamente in ballo il discorso del rifinanziamento" (cit. minuto 01:43:20; motivo numero due) ha vietato di rilasciare dichiarazioni. 

Questa è una conferma semi-ufficiale. Sembra davvero che ci si stia muovendo, non so se con il rifinanziamento e l'ingresso di un socio di minoranza (che evidentemente, da accordi scritti, rivelerebbe l'intero pacchetto nel tempo), o solo con il rifinanziamento. Da qui probabilmente il rinvio dell'udienza. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ergo, se la Camera Giudicante decidesse di escluderci non potrebbe procedere ai sorteggi (nella specie quelli del 23 luglio, dato che l'Italia avrà una squadra che parteciperà al 3° turno preliminare) in pendenza del prevedibile ricorso davanti al TAS.
> 
> Se la sentenza che dispone l'esclusione verrà emessa entro la fine di giugno e l'appello contro questa decisione verrà depositato entro la prima settimana di luglio, il TAS dovrebbe decidere nel giro di due settimane o anche meno. Prima d'oggi non è mai accaduto niente di simile. I casi di esclusione alla data odierna sono i seguenti:
> 
> ...



Speriamo che sia così.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Giugno 2018)

Romagnoli ha rinnovato


----------



## AllanX (5 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli ha rinnovato


Potrebbe rivelarsi un chiaro segnale contro i palesi tentativi di sciacallaggio già messi in atto dagli altri club sbattendo loro in faccia che sanzioni UEFA o meno non siamo un supermercato e che i migliori restano qui
... Oppure un rinnovo eseguito esclusivamente in vista di una cessione imminente
Staremo a vedere


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Potrebbe rivelarsi un chiaro segnale contro i palesi tentativi di sciacallaggio già messi in atto dagli altri club sbattendo loro in faccia che sanzioni UEFA o meno non siamo un supermercato e che i migliori restano qui
> ... Oppure un rinnovo eseguito esclusivamente in vista di una cessione imminente
> Staremo a vedere



Cosa c'entra la cessione ? Romagnoli non era in scadenza. Rinnovi per poi vendere se hai giocatori in scadenza per non perderli a zero. 
Romagnoli era ,è e sarà un giocatore del Milan


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Giugno 2018)

Secondo me è chiaro indice che non saremo esclusi.

D'altronde sta arrivando il nuovo socio, bisogna fare i bravi...


----------



## Marcex7 (5 Giugno 2018)

Al nuovo socio non credo.Per la precisione,non credo ad un socio non Cinese.Se invece succederá,allora la situazione é piu' complicata del previsto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Giugno 2018)

Vedo che per lo più serpeggia ottimismo ..... bene bene .....


----------

